# My Hcg Levels Has Dropped Slightly



## sexychick529

Hi can anyone help? or has anyone experienced the same thing?
im around 4 and a half weeks pregnant, went for a scan on friday - nothing appeared. the nurse (i think) was dealting if i was pregnant so she took me away for blood tests to check my HCG level. it came back 5100 so there was definetly a pregnancy (i was so happy) she asked for me to go back 48 hours later to ensure it had doubled but it dropped by around 350 so it was now around 4700. i have to go back tomorrow for another HCG test (im hoping it may have doubled or gone back up),
i have no bleeding still going to the toilet loads.

has anyone experienced this before and the baby is ok or is this a pending miscarriage to happen?


----------



## Vickie

I'm sorry I'm not sure but I would certainly ask your healthcare provider about it


----------



## Pyrrhic

To be honest at 4 weeks I'd be surprised if there was anything on a scan, as the gestational age is only two weeks. When I was scanned at 6 weeks they told me I was ectopic, and then operated on me - turns out I wasn't. That's how iffy scan can be in the first 8 weeks.

Big :hugs: and good luck for your blood test tomorrow.


----------



## wishes

Hey hun, itsusually a bad sign if HCG doesnt pretty much double every 48 hours...but you never know, our bodies can do very strange things. 

Try not to think too much until you have your next blood test.... and write down any questions that you have to ask the hospital when you go next. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

I think thats pretty high for only 4 weeks 

Erm didn't know if to say this but honesty is sometimes best ...how high them numbers are and how much they decreased which is low they are pretty much static results - when they detected my ectopic early mine went up down up and static not changing much and thats how they detected it (based on bloods) even after op my hcg increased slightly but soon declined naturally.

I do hope this is not the case for you but I hope you don't mind me being a bit honest about my experience of results like these. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## sexychick529

rafwife said:


> To be honest at 4 weeks I'd be surprised if there was anything on a scan, as the gestational age is only two weeks. When I was scanned at 6 weeks they told me I was ectopic, and then operated on me - turns out I wasn't. That's how iffy scan can be in the first 8 weeks.
> 
> Big :hugs: and good luck for your blood test tomorrow.

im really hoping they may have doubled - i heard you should test after 72 hours and i had mine within 48 hours. i no its hopeful thinking i just really wanted this and im hoping for the best - will keep you posted of what my results are


----------



## sexychick529

wishes said:


> Hey hun, itsusually a bad sign if HCG doesnt pretty much double every 48 hours...but you never know, our bodies can do very strange things.
> 
> Try not to think too much until you have your next blood test.... and write down any questions that you have to ask the hospital when you go next. Good luck. :hugs:

i no im hoping for the best. thanx for your feedback it is much appreciated, will keep you posted of my results xx


----------



## sexychick529

Wobbles said:


> I think thats pretty high for only 4 weeks
> 
> Erm didn't know if to say this but honesty is sometimes best ...how high them numbers are and how much they decreased which is low they are pretty much static results - when they detected my ectopic early mine went up down up and static not changing much and thats how they detected it (based on bloods) even after op my hcg increased slightly but soon declined naturally.
> 
> I do hope this is not the case for you but I hope you don't mind me being a bit honest about my experience of results like these. Wishing you lots of luck x

i appreciate honesty the nurses i think are trying to protect my feelings, they just wont tell me what they think. im sorry you had to go through that. can you still get pregnant as usual or is it harder?


----------



## wishing4ababy

When are you going back hun? those levels do seem really high - did they not say anything about how high they were? hope it is all ok. :hug:


----------



## sexychick529

wishing4ababy said:


> When are you going back hun? those levels do seem really high - did they not say anything about how high they were? hope it is all ok. :hug:

awaiting these results now hopefully in about an hour. all they said my results were really high but they indicated that was a good thing. im hoping they have gone back up. will keep you posted xx


----------



## sexychick529

wishing4ababy said:


> When are you going back hun? those levels do seem really high - did they not say anything about how high they were? hope it is all ok. :hug:

awaiting these results now hopefully in about an hour. all they said my results were really high but they indicated that was a good thing. im hoping they have gone back up. will keep you posted xx


----------



## wishing4ababy

got everything crossed for you hun. xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

good luck hun, I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## wishes

How you doing hun, had those results yet?


----------



## wishing4ababy

no news? xx


----------



## sexychick529

NickyT75 said:


> good luck hun, I hope everything is ok xx

hi. i have 2 keep going back every 2 days as my results still going down. wish they would double but guess its not meant 2 be. x x x


----------



## sexychick529

wishing4ababy said:


> no news? xx

hi. i have 2 keep going back every 2 days as my results still going down. wish they would double but guess its not meant 2 be. x x x


----------



## wishes

Im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Iam so sorry ...
Dropping levels is usually not a good sign . I hope some how there is a miracle . xx .


----------



## wishing4ababy

sexychick529 said:


> wishing4ababy said:
> 
> 
> no news? xx
> 
> hi. i have 2 keep going back every 2 days as my results still going down. wish they would double but guess its not meant 2 be. x x xClick to expand...

so sorry hun. xx


----------



## msryan427

SexyChick529--I know that it has been quite some time since you posted regarding your decreased hcg level. I am going through the same thing. What was your outcome. (Today is 6/14/09). Hoping to hear from you:)


----------

